# Dipstick issue 64 389



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a 64 GTO with 389.The dipstick that came with the car pushes up when I start the motor, but doesn’t register oil even though I just changed oil with 5 quarts of oil.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks js64gto


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds like someone forgot the internal tube

https://butlerperformance.com/c-128...bes-oil-accessories-dip-sticks-and-tubes.html


----------

